# Build of my 360g 6x4x2 Stingray tank



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Well the title says it all  my new Tank is being made so I thought I better make a thread to show this beauty off. The Tank is made by 3/4 acrylic with a 3/4 lid with 2 openings.

Tank makers: Archer Plastics in port Moody 
Stand maker is a Bcaquaria member who I won't mention till I ask

The stand will be made of 2x2 1/4 thick square tube steel, designed by myself so hopefully it hold lol. The stand is actually 2 stands that will bolt together so I can bring it in the house. There will also be casters so it can be rolled when empty since the whole setup will be roughly 1000lb without water and 5600lb fully loaded 

Tank inhabitants will be my 3 snow leopard stingrays 1 motoro mix from Mrbob (hondas3000's are the parent rays to the mix motoro) and hopefully 1 Arowana to be determined. My wallet is on top of one picture for size comparison


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That wallet is gonna get lighter and lighter! Lol. Wicked tank. I am super jealous. Keep up with the photo's. I am really gonna enjoy following this thread. You must be going with a large sump I guess? Another member and I are gonna be DIY our own sumps soon on large tanks, so very interested in your set up and experiences. Look forward to more posts soon. Cheers, Chris.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I use a fluidized k1 filter sump its only 45g but can filter around a 600g tank no problem. You can see it in some of my earlier threads. I'm also going to use a second simp just for large filter socks


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

MEDHBSI I am stoopid. Couldn't find your sump link. Found an interesting one from JasonR though. I'll have to google this k1 filter sump to see one in action. Would love to have a small sump, that could potentially support a large # of fish.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

So the steel showed up, step 1 of many complete. This stand will be exceptionally strong given the material is overkill. But who want to mess with a flimsy commercial built stand. Sorry for the sideways pic. Good ole phone upload


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's an awesome tank!

I know nothing about acrylic tanks - but is steel better for the stand than say, wood? Because wouldn't a wood stand be cheaper?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

metal looks better and is less bulky. ive had wood stands forever and thought it was time for a change. wood would have been less than half the cost.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/diy-k1-sump-easy-cheap-88553/

Thats a thread and a video on my sump build





Another video of my older k1 sump good for up to about 600g


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

That's a true dream tank! You are a lucky man!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

It's one step closer to my dream tank  I will have a 1000+ gallon one day 



tommyragasa said:


> That's a true dream tank! You are a lucky man!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Are you gonna use the same sump, no changes/upgrades, on the new tank? Meaning were u happy with that sump build? Can't wait to see the dble sumps working together. As u can tell, I am very interested in the filtration of this monster. Just getting idea's for my next build. Need a system to seriously overstock a 6' african tank, that has minimal maintenance. I am finding right now that the filter socks plug up quickly, but then I am only using 4"x16" socks from Jehmco, and J&L.
Thanks again.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

It's important to use the cloth filter socks and not those plastic ones. I change my socks once a week and that's with a heavy bio load. I use the same size



Plumberboy said:


> Thanks for the link. Are you gonna use the same sump, no changes/upgrades, on the new tank? Meaning were u happy with that sump build? Can't wait to see the dble sumps working together. As u can tell, I am very interested in the filtration of this monster. Just getting idea's for my next build. Need a system to seriously overstock a 6' african tank, that has minimal maintenance. I am finding right now that the filter socks plug up quickly, but then I am only using 4"x16" socks from Jehmco, and J&L.
> Thanks again.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Plumberboy said:


> Thanks for the link. Are you gonna use the same sump, no changes/upgrades, on the new tank? Meaning were u happy with that sump build? Can't wait to see the dble sumps working together. As u can tell, I am very interested in the filtration of this monster. Just getting idea's for my next build. Need a system to seriously overstock a 6' african tank, that has minimal maintenance. I am finding right now that the filter socks plug up quickly, but then I am only using 4"x16" socks from Jehmco, and J&L.
> Thanks again.


I used the same socks you tried for a few months on my 6' african tank and found the same thing you did. The water was nice and clean, but the socks plugged way too quickly. I tried both the felt and nylon - same result.

I've since switched to layers of poret foam and filter floss in a multi chamber sump. The first chamber has some bio balls floating around. The second has nothing - and that's where most of the solid waste gathers on the bare bottom. I periodically vacuum that part. The next chamber has the 4 layers of poret foam. I rinse out a couple layers every few months, even though they aren't even plugged up. With the auto drip water change system I can literally do zero maintenance for months.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

The Jehmco socks, which are felt and about 4"x10", plugged up within 48 hours. The J&L socks, felt and 4"x 16" maybe, can last up to a week. Different microns possibly, even though I asked for 100 microns at both places. I don't have a problem with a bit of regular maintenance, but it would be nice to go away for 7 to 10 days without having to worry about the sump. It's one thing to ask your buddies to feed every few days, another to shut down the sump for a sock swap etc. I actually find my Mega Flow 3 sump, is less maintenance than my DIY filter sock sump. You should post some pics of your sump, or pm me for an email address. 'Every few months' seems like a dream!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I also use a drip system so I don't have to do water changes.


----------

